# trIplEcrOwngIrl and englishrider's contest



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

16 then 9. xD


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

thanks  I forgot to put on there to please put the # and that it must be your horse/horse you lease/horse you ride


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

#20: Flashiest horse smile:

Love Story:


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

20. Flashiest horse smile
Speranta:







 9. Horse/owner bond
Me with Rodia and Mimi:







 11. Best horse/horse bond
Rodia and Mimi:







2. Best groomed horse
Rodia:








3. Worst groomed horse
Me and Felix:







15. Best mane/tail do
Stela:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

1. Best short horse/tall horse comparison









2. Best groomed horse








3.Worst groomed horse








^That is all sweat, the white on his bum is actual color, not a glare!
5. Best horse trick










7. Western halter class 









9. Horse/owner bond









11. Best horse/horse bond









14. Best ribbon/award collection
hehe, here are my 5 ribbons! lol









15. Best mane/tail do









16. Best head shot









19. silliest horse


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

nice photos everyone! and yes I am the other judge!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

2) best groomed








3) worst groomed (this was right before a parade)








8 ) Craziest horse:








9) horse/owner bond









12) best dressage move









15) Best mane/tail do









16) best headshot









17) best on the trail shot








19) silliest horse


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

2. Best groomed horse









3. Worst groomed horse









9. Horse/owner bond
Me & Gracie, 2 year old Oldenburg/Warmblood filly.









Me, my riding instructor and Toby, a 32 year old TWH mare(deceased).









Me & Johnny, 19 year old Appaloosa gelding.









16. Best head shot
Nali.









Diva.









Sunny.









Molly.









Gracie.









19. Silliest horse
Me & Nali, 14 year old QH mare. (sticking her tongue out for the picture)









Shiloh, 14 year old Anglo Arab mare.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Catagory:
14. Best ribbon/award collection







16. Best head shot







20. Flashiest horse smile


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

16. Best head shot


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang! Speedy da fish thats a lot of ribbons!!!!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

those are great guys!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

They really are!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

What does the "Best Video" catagory entail?


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Like idk the coolest video of your horse!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

18 ) best video
Forgot I have a video I can enter. It's me filming while riding, my friend is in the front.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow caleb goes crazy on the trail!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

2. Best groomed horse









7. Western halter class 








9. Horse/owner bond









11. Best horse/horse bond









14. Best ribbon/award collection









15. Best mane/tail do









19. Silliest horse


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

cute pics!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

dartanion I love your horse/horse pics


----------



## crayz4horsez (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pictures*

Im kinda new to this but I want to add pictures. I was wondering how you put text between the pictures. mine only lets me attach them so they are all at the bottom


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I accualy don't know you upload them one at a time and add each tittle once at a time


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I always just put attachments. YOu can make a list of your pics and just put them in that order


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

2. Best groomed horse









9. Horse/owner bond









16. Best head shot









20. Flashiest horse smile


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

2. Best groomed horse










3. Worst groomed horse










6. English halter class










8. Craziest horse










9. Horse/owner bond










10. Best tack picture
I'm not sure if this will count.









11. Best horse/horse bond










15. Best mane/tail do










16. Best headshot










17. Best on the horsetrail shot(seeing the ears in scene) 










18. Best video(less than 4 minutes)





19. Silliest horse










20. Flashiest horse smile


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Silliest Horse LOL!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

2. Best groomed horse
Not bad for a winter coat 









3. Worst groomed horse
I think this mane-do counts... *sigh* this photo really *cough* shows it off. Blech! Lucky for me, Linda is a whiz with scissors, she fixed it up!! 









8. Craziest horse









9. Horse/owner bond
This horse is my heart horse. My first 'ride' back after my knee surgery he took such good care of me.. he did a 'step-pause-step-pause-step-pause' thing.









10. Best tack picture
I love this pic; it shows off my short-shank pelham, fancy stitch reins, and Denny's heart 









15. Best mane/tail do
lol I'm entering a 'worst' entry just for fun.... this is the day after I hacked off Denny's mane *sigh* Linda has fixed it up just beautifully though!









16. Best head shot









17. Best on the horsetrail shot(seeing the ears in scene) 
Pepper, 'my' wrangler horse at the dude ranch I managed.









19. Silliest horse


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Lookin good! Only a couple more days though!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

are you putting the results in this thread or in a seperate one?


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't talked to tcg but I do believe We are!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

only 23 more hours!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

1 more day!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

englishrider said:


> dartanion I love your horse/horse pics


THANK YOU! Sorry I had a show this weekend and haven't been online much


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol It's all good the results are up tomorrow everyone so any last entries!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

*Important! Please read!*

Thank you all who entered and I hope you all had fun . Since there were about 8 catagories without more than 3 entries, englishrider and I have decided to continure those another week. The catagories that have finished and will be judged by tomorrow are:​*2. Best groomed horse
*​*
**3. Worst groomed horse
**8. Craziest horse
**9. Horse/owner bond
**11. Best horse/horse bond
**14. Best ribbon/award collection
**15. Best mane/tail do
**16. Best head shot
**17. Best on the horsetrail shot(seeing the ears in scene) 
**19. Silliest horse
**20. Flashiest horse smile*
Which means that the catagories that are still open are:
1. Best short horse/tall horse comparison
4. Cutest miniature jumping/pulling cart
5. Best horse trick
6. English halter class
7. Western halter class
10. Best tack picture
12. Best dressage move
13. Best horse drawing a cart
18. Best video(less than 4 minutes). 

These will be closed and judged on the 8th of March, 2010. Thank you to all who have already entered and to all who are going to .
-tcg and englishrider


*


*


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

***Edit-14, 17, and 8 are going to be included in the extended time and will not be judged yet. I appolagize it was my mistake.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

number 18. 



 
number 8'


12. (the best dressage i have)


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

OKIE-DOKIE I have my results for the ones we aren't delaying! Yay! Let's get started!
11. Horsey/horsey bond winners are...
1st Dartanion
2nd Kmdstar
3rd DangedEvens

15. Best Main/tail do winners are
1st Kmdstar
2nd Dartanion
3rd DangedEvens

16. Best HeadShot winners are....
1st Paintluver
2nd JustDressageIt
3rd Dressage10135

17. Best trail ride W/ ears in the picture
1st JustDressageIt
2nd Masatisan
3rd Kmdstar

19. Silliest Horse
1st Masatisian
2nd BlueJayWay
3rd Dartanion

20. Best horse Smile
1st Lovestory10
2nd Speedy Da Fish
3rd KmdStar

Okay that is it thank you to all participants! Congrats!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Here are my results 

*1. Best short horse/tall horse comparison
STILL OPEN!!**
2. Best groomed horse
1. Dartanion
2.dangedevans
3. masatisan
3. Worst groomed horse
1. Masatisan
2. Irydehorses4lyfe
3. kmdstar
4. Cutest miniature jumping/pulling cart
STILL OPEN!!!
5. Best horse trick
STILL OPEN!!!
6. English halter class
STILL OPEN!!!
7. Western halter class 
STILL OPEN!!!
8. Craziest horse
STILL OPEN!!!
9. Horse/owner bond
1. sydLovesJackers
2. paintluver
3. kmdstar
10. Best tack picture
STILL OPEN!!!

If you got FIRST in any catagory please pm either me or englishrider with your prize choice(listed in the op). Thank you all who entered and are going to enter!!
*


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

8. crazzzy horse









5. lay down


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Short Horse Tall Horse Comparison =-)


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

ohhh sorry for the double post buttt
crazy horse


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

englishrider said:


> 20. Best horse Smile
> 1st Lovestory10
> 2nd Speedy Da Fish
> 3rd KmdStar


wooop! thanks guys
well done everyone else


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Your welcome! yay!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

can I enter the tall short comparison? If not ok but just in case, here is my entry. Thanks!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol thats a big pony!!


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this contest still going?


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

certain sections yes! look on pg. 4 i believe they are on that page


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

pretty sure its been more than a week for the sections that were still open haha


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Uh ya, but triplecrowngirl hasn't been on for like a week!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

haha fair enough


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry for the inconvenience everyone! And late results just have to wait for tcg


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Sorry guys! I have been really busy and haven't been able to get on . Masatian, I am pming you your edited pic. 2nd place winners can go ahead and pm us whether you want a edit or blingee. People entered in the late catagories, we are working on palacements for you. Sorry for the inconvenionce!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Yay your finally on!


----------

